# 04 gto misfire



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

I have a 04 with the 6 spd my question is the runs great and pulls good but it sounds like it's missing through the exhaust will a exhaust leak make it sound like that it's straight piped thanks for any help


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Probably not. I'd get it looked at to make sure your air-fuel ratio is not too lean or if you have a coil or wire problem.


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Agree, could be either. Any Garage can put a scanner on it at the connector under the steering wheel and read the misfire monitor....

It will have all current and history misfires.....but if they get real bad it will set a trouble code.....effects emissions, a bad plug, plug wire , clogged or bad fuel injector, Vacumn leak at the intake gasket are also things that can cause misfires...


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

I forgot to mention that it didn't start doing this until I had the exhaust done and the exhaust shop didn't unhook the battery before welding the pipes. Iam going to take it back to the shop and have him look at because the service engine light isn't on


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

I just put new plugs wires and maf sensor in


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Andrew did you do that prior to the misfire? Or trying to fix it?....if prior to make sure all of your plug wires are correctly snapped onto the plug...and wires not crossed or shorting...if after you may have fixed it!


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

I had changer the pugs wires and maf sensor about a month ago and just had the exhaust done Friday


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

It was fine on the way to the shop and missing when I left


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Is the miss sound during normal driving or only under WOT?


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

It only does it under a load and it starts at about 1200 rpms I can't feel the miss in the shifter I can hear it in the exhaust


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Get it scanned


----------



## Andrewmaas (Apr 30, 2016)

Well the scan showed nothing and the fuel pressure is 60 lbs even under a load so I'm going to say it's the way the exhaust sounds thanks for all the advice I really appreciate it


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You could check for leaks in the exhaust. I used 10# air pressure on one pipe and blocked off the other and then crawled under to feel for leaks. It's a lot easier than trying to find them on a running engine that's hot.


----------

